# Which Wind To Fish?



## thegarb (Jul 4, 2008)

Which wind is best for surf fishing and why? I thought a northern wind was the way to go because it would make the surf a little calmer... Recently though, I was productive on a decent southern wind and a rough surf (which I hadn't really tried fishing before).

Or does the wind not even make a difference and it's a personal preference thing?

Thanks.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Seemsto me that I have better luck with anything but a north wind and glass seas when surf fishing. I don't know if its the ability to hide the line in mixed up water or if the pompano hunt closer in whenthe waves are crashing because the sandfleas are getting pummeled and confused then washed out... It sure is nice to go out when its flatbecause it looksgreat but time and again my catch goes up when its not so pretty. Just go whenever youcan, you'll start to developpatterens.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

A North wind causes the beach to well and start throwing all kinds of crud out. It, after a couple of days will completely stop fishing except for hardheads.. 



I fish with any wind, but don't especially like calm. Gotta have some breakers. JMHO C2


----------



## thegarb (Jul 4, 2008)

Makes sense. Thanks for the info!


----------



## captain wahoo (Dec 14, 2008)

I always hear them talking about East and West, I never remember which that is suppose to be bad, because *a BAD day of FISHING is ALWAYS better than a good day WORKING!* and If I can get to the water , then its going to be a good day.


----------



## captain wahoo (Dec 14, 2008)

As far as the Norht and South goes......... I fish at Fort Morgan often, and If the wind gets to be too much of a Problem on one side, then you just walk to the Other side. If the South Wind is a problem, I just walk around to the North side of the peninsula, etc. But I like to fish the breaks though, so you need a little wind.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

The old rhyme I was told was: Wind from the east, fishing is the least...Wind from the west, fishing is the best..... Dont know if its true or not, for whats its worth.....I spearfish and as long as the wind isnt kicking up 3+ seas then it doesnt matter which direction...


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

The old saw' East is least and West is best' originated because an East wind usually portended bad weather.



I ignore this and if I can keep a line in the water, I'll fish it. JMHO C2


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

wind was out of the west today....water was rough and the action was great. South winds and outgoing tide, always produces...key is water movement..rough water is good most of the time....on north winds you can sight fish for bonita this time of the year since the water tends to be dead flat. good luck.


----------



## thegarb (Jul 4, 2008)

Great info! Thanks! Getting out there and just putting a line in the water is good enough for me. But catching is fun sometimes too. haha. Wanted to get out there yesterday because the conditions looked good, but didn't. Glad to hear there was some good action. I haven't gone for bonita yet, but they do look like fun!


----------



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

Friday and Sat. morning look like pretty sweet conditions. Falling tide and a warm South wind. Take a kid fishing and let's hear some reports!

-Jason


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

West and east winds are not that great for beach fishing. Especially west as it tends to blow in all kinds of crud. It also tends to create a parallel current, while current is good, it can create a problem in conjunction with the wind in the same direction. Especially with crap in the water keeping lines out and straight can be difficult. North winds are ok, makes kayaking baits nice, but fish move out to deeper water. Long casts for pomps and reds and shark baits dropped past the second bar is usually necessary. 



A steady southerly 10 to 15 knot wind kicking up 2 or 3 footers is the best in my opinion. Just enough turbulence to disorient baitfish/fleas and get the fish in close and feeding, not enough to cause issues with lines.



Same goes with the bobos. When its north wind and calm some will still run in close, but they'll be picky eaters and the majority will be out of casting range. I little surf makes them much more numerous and eager to bite. A strong west or east wind and I usually don't even see any.



Hope that helps!


----------

